# The Definitive Guide to SARMs



## ascendedgeek (Nov 13, 2019)

*Preface: *

I have been using SARMs on and off for 6 months. They have not been revolutionary for my physique because I was already very big naturally, but they have allowed me to bring up my lagging body parts as well as maintaining muscle on a cut and becoming stronger. I started researching SARMs 6 months before first using them, so I have been studying them for about 1 year. I have spoken to hundreds of users online and I have accumulated a lot of knowledge on how to use them properly and safely.

I am not going to define what SARMs are, google can do that for you, however, I want to explain what every SARM does, what side effects they can have, how to use them, how to fight side effects and where to get everything you need to have a successful cycle. 


____________________________________________________________________________________


*Explaining SARMs:


- Ostarine (MK2866): *

Also known as Enobosarm, this compound is the most researched and well-known SARM in the market. It is considered ideal for beginners due to it's mild nature. Ideally, it should be used on a cut to maintain (and even increase in some cases) muscle mass and strength. It can also be used on a lean bulk to recover faster, increase strength and build lean mass at a slightly faster rate.

The look this SARM gives you is rather dry and tight, it won't cause water retention or anything of that nature. Vascularity will be increased, but don't expect to get Google Maps on your forearms out of nowhere. Pumps in the gym are a lot better, you will look really good with a pump. Some people say that it can heal tendons and ligaments, but there is no scientific proof to back those statements. It does increase bone density though. You should gain about 5 lbs of lean mass in 8 weeks at 20mg/day if you are using it to bulk up.

The side-effects are generally mild, with most people feeling no side effects at all (which doesn't mean they are not there). The following sides are universal, meaning that everyone will suffer them:

Your LDL (Bad Cholesterol) will increase and your HDL (Good Cholesterol) will decrease. This side effect shows no symptoms and is reversed by taking a break after the cycle. If you do not fix this after the cycle, you can have heart problems down the road.

Your Testosterone will be affected negatively, but to which extent...depends on your genetics, diet and natural Testosterone levels. On Ostarine, most people do not experience major symptoms of suppression, but lowered sex drive, a loss of motivation as well as slight lethargy are some times reported only during the last 1 or 2 weeks of the cycle. I myself did not experience any of these symptoms. Testosterone goes back to normal in about 4 weeks with proper diet and training after the cycle, no PCT is needed for 99% of people.

Now, there are some side effects which can affect people randomly, for example, insomnia, something that I experienced myself and which I had to mitigate with melatonin. Some people report headache, which can be solved by lowering the daily dose. Testicular pain can happen every now and then, it is a symptom of testosterone suppression but it usually lasts for a few seconds and disappears completely after the cycle.

The least common side-effect is gynecomastia, the development of breast tissue in men. Ostarine is known for lowering SHBG, the hormone that binds to testosterone and determines what amount of your total testosterone will actually be used (Free T). The lower your SHBG, the higher your free testosterone will be and viceversa. When SHBG crashes, the free testosterone skyrockets, which is why many people report higher libido during the first weeks of the cycle. Half way through the cycle Free T goes down because your Total T is getting suppressed. The problem is that, for some people, this surge in Free T means that more testosterone is converted into Estrogen, and the imbalance between Estrogen and Testosterone causes gynecomastia. Fortunately, this side effect can be avoided completely, you will find out how later in this post.

Dosage: Ostarine should be run at 20mg/day. Some people run 25mg/day and they are fine, I get headaches at that dose so I stick to 20. You can get some results with only 10mg/day, especially if your only goal is to preserve muscle on a cut, but don't expect big gains with only 10mg/day. The half-life is 24 hours so you don't need to split the dose, take it all at once upon waking up.

You can run it for 8 weeks and be totally fine, or extend it up to 12 weeks and risk experiencing more suppression. If you are bulking, don't surpass 8 weeks, after 8 weeks your body increases myostatin production, which limits the amount of muscle you can gain. This is the body's way of getting used to the drug. This doesn't really matter when cutting because you are just trying to hold on to your muscle while burning fat.


*-Ligandrol (LGD-4033)*

This is the second most researched SARM and is considered the go-to SARM for bulking up. You can use it to cut but there are better choices for that.

It is a wet compound though, so expect some water retention with it. Your strength will shoot through the roof. Your increase in lean mass will be very noticeable, with most people reporting gains of about 10 pounds of lean mass in 8 weeks at 5mg/day with a proper bulking diet. Vascularity will improve but not too much due to this compound's wet nature. Pumps are ridiculously powerful.

As far as side effects, just like Ostarine and any other SARM, LGD will destroy your lipid panel (LDL and HDL) and it will suppress Testosterone to a greater extent than Ostarine. Still, the vast majority of people recover in 4 to 8 weeks without PCT.

Headaches and insomnia are also a possibility with this compound, as well as testicular pain. Gynecomastia can also happen, but surprisingly, Ostarine seems to cause gyno way more often than any other SARM. This could possibly be due to the fact that most SARM users try Ostarine first, and if they do get gyno on it they never try any other SARMs again for fear of getting worse gyno.

Now, one side effect that is exclusive to LGD is what the community often calls LGD flu. At some point during the cycle, you may get flu symptoms for 3 to 7 days. You will feel like crap, but you should still be able to train and eat properly. The LGD flu hit me halfway through the cycle and I was fucked for 5 days.

The standard dose should be 5mg/day. People report good results with 2.5mg/day, with 10mg/day being the upper acceptable dose. Going above 10mg is just asking for more suppression with little extra benefits. If it's your first time using LGD or any SARM, stick to 5mg/day. Half-life of 24 to 36 hours, dose once daily upon waking up.

Stick to 8 week cycles.

*
-Testolone (RAD-140)*

This SARM is known for its potency and versatility. You can use it to bulk up, cut or recomp.
It hasn’t been researched that much and hasn’t been tested in humans.

Like Ostarine, it is a dry compound, but the gains in lean mass and strength are much greater. People report lean mass gains comparable to those of LGD but without the extra water weight. The pumps are insane and veins become much more visible. Expect a dry, tight and vascular look, RAD-140 is often called Tren-Lite for that reason.

Now, you may think that there is no reason to use LGD or Ostarine if a compound like RAD-140 exists. The problem is that the side-effects are much more pronounced and we don’t know exactly what it does to us due to the lack of human trials.

Your cholesterol will be fucked, and you will suffer way more suppression than with Ostarine, and possibly more suppression than with LGD as well. The problem with RAD is that some people experience temporary hair shedding, and reports of headaches, insomnia and suppression symptoms such as testicular pain, erectile dysfunction and lethargy are a lot more common than with the previous SARMs. This SARM is also said to cause more aggression in the gym as well as impatience. PCT isn’t really needed for most people.

The standard dose is 8 to 10mg. If you go above 15mg you risk experiencing more acute side effects, and below 5mg you are better off using Ostarine. It’s half-life is of about 20 hours, so you can get away with dosing it once a day. You can split the dose (day and night) if you want to have more stable blood levels of RAD, but it really isn't necessary.

Stick to 8 week cycles.

*
-Andarine (S4)*

Andarine is an interesting SARM but it is rarely used nowadays. It basically does the same as Ostarine but it gives you a drier and tighter look, and is known to improve vascularity a lot. In terms of muscle gains, strength gains and side effects, it’s extremely similar to Ostarine, however, it has a side effect which no other SARM has: 

It messes with your eyes and gives them a yellow tint, makes it harder to adapt to changes in lighting and worsens your night vision. These side effects are purely cosmetic and go away when the cycle ends. No one has reported permanent damage to their vision from S4, but some people have reported that if you accidentally overdose, you can go blind for a few minutes (Ryan Casey).

I honestly see no reason to use Andarine over Ostarine unless you want a really dry and vascular look for a competition, but at that point you’d probably be using steroids. 

The standard dosage is 50 to 75mg/day. The higher you go the more fucked you eyes will be. The Half-life is about 4 hours so split the dose and take it 3 times a day. Stick to 8 to 12 week cycles.


____________________________________________________________________________________



There are other SARMs out there like S23, YK11, LGD3303, ACP-105 and so on. These SARMs are very new and there is little research and information on them out there, they also have more side effects and are generally considered unsafe. Stick to the basics, you don’t need anything else if you want to looksmax.

Compounds like MK677, GW501516 and SR9009, while not SARMs, are often labeled as such. If this post gets good feedback, I will probably do a post about these compounds.


____________________________________________________________________________________


*Mitigating Side-Effects and PCT:*

Now that we know what the main SARMs do to our bodies, it’s time to see what can be done to mitigate the side-effects as much as possible so that we can remain healthy and functional throughout the cycle, as well as what to take after the cycle, if necessary.

First, we’ll tackle the milder side effects that can be avoided completely:

_If you experience insomnia_ or you simply want to have great sleep, take 2mg of Melatonin 30 minutes before bed and/or CBD oil drops. The melatonin should be enough for most people.

_If you experience headaches_, simply lower the dose or try dosing the SARM at night. You can also take an aspirin or an ibuprofen.

Now that these are out of the way, let’s delve into the harsher side effects:

*HDL and LDL Cholesterol*: Take between 6 and 9 fish oil capsules every day. 1 or 2 with every meal. You can also try taking Krill Oil, Niacin or plant sterols, but regular fish oil is my go-to cardiovascular supporting supplement. Taking all these supplements will not completely avoid changes in your HDL and LDL, but the impact will be much smaller. 

Besides taking these supplements, eat as healthy as possible and consider doing cardio.


*Testosterone Suppression*: There isn’t any OTC, natural supplement that will combat testosterone suppression, forget about Test Boosters. If you want to avoid testosterone suppression you have two options:


*Testosterone Base*: Injecting testosterone. At this point you are better off running steroids though, so this isn’t really an option. You can also take an oral pro-hormone called 4-andro, but then you will need a full PCT and liver support. 


*Taking a SERM on-cycle*: SERMs are Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators, and they are used to prevent/fight breast cancer in women, as well as to to avoid or treat Gynecomastia in men. They are also used in PCT (Post-Cycle Therapy) to boost Testosterone levels, and they do so by supercharging your balls and telling your pituitary to produce more LH and FSH. If you take a SERM on-cycle, you won’t really need to PCT and your testosterone won’t be suppressed, because the SERM will increase your T while the SARM suppresses it. However, SERMs can potentially have some really nasty side-effects such as moodiness, depression, erectile dysfunction, loss of libido...in other words, SERMs can cause the same problems as low testosterone. If you do decide to take a SERM on-cycle, opt for a low dose of Clomid (25mg/day) or Nolvadex (10mg/day). The only SERM which has no bad side effects and is powerful enough to combat suppression is Enclomiphene (Clomid’s evolution) but it is hard to find and is often faked with regular Clomid. Toremifene is less powerful than the aforementioned SERMs, but it has less side effects. Raloxifene is even less powerful at boosting T levels, but it shines when it comes to reversing gyno.

Clomid is perhaps the best option if you are not prone to gynecomastia (if you had not pubertal gyno). If you are prone to gynecomastia then take Nolvadex, which prevents estrogen from attaching to the receptors in your breasts, thus making gyno impossible to occur. Unfortunately, Nolvadex lowers IGF-1, meaning that your gains will be slightly hindered if you decide to run it on-cycle.


*Gynecomastia:* I basically just explained how to avoid it in the paragraph above. If you know that you are prone to gyno (you already have gyno or you had gyno in puberty) then, by all means, take 10mg/day of Nolvadex to prevent it from happening on-cycle. Alternatively, you can take a weak Aromatase Inhibitor (AI) such as Arimistane or DIM (at low doses, Arimistane at about 50mg and DIM at 100mg, 2 or 3 times a week) to reduce the conversion of Testosterone into Estrogen and thus avoid an imbalance which would cause gyno. Careful with AIs though, if you take them too often or at high doses you will crash your estrogen and feel like shit.

99% of SARM users won’t get gyno, so don’t freak out and start taking these compounds unless you know that you are prone to gyno or you feel that your nipples are becoming tender and sensitive (clear sign that gyno is about to develop).

If you already have gyno, there are 3 ways to get rid of it_

If you developed gyno very recently, taking 20mg/day of Nolvadex will get rid of it in a few weeks. If you have had gyno for a while or since puberty, try taking 60mg/day of Raloxifene for 2 to 3 months. If these two methods don’t get rid of your gyno, you will need surgery.




*Post-Cycle Therapy (PCT)*

As I’ve said before, 99% of SARM users won’t need a PCT. You will only need a PCT for sure if you run these compounds at very high doses and/or if you do very long cycles (12+ weeks of LGD or RAD and 14+ weeks of Ostarine and S4).

However, you never know how these compounds will affect you. You may be part of the 1% with shit hormonal genetics. Therefore, having a SERM on hand is MANDATORY, regardless of what SARM you are running and how long you are running it for. Having a SARM on hand will ensure that you are prepared for whatever happens. Always have at least 1 month worth of Nolvadex at 20mg/day, and perhaps 1 month worth of Clomid at 50mg/day. 

How do you know if you need PCT? Very easy, if at some point during the cycle your dick stops working, you have no sex drive and/or you are extremely lethargic and irritable, then you need a PCT. If these side effects appear the very last week, you can get away with not running a PCT, you will recover just fine. 

The PCT consists of 20mg/day of Nolvadex for two weeks, followed by two more weeks at 10mg/day. If you choose to use Clomid, run it at 50mg/day the first two weeks, and 25mg/day the last two weeks. There is no need to stack both SERMs, just choose one. If you use one and it makes you feel like shit, use the other one in your next PCT, but don’t switch SERMs during your PCT.

Alternatively, if you start feeling like shit halfway through the cycle, you can start taking these SERMs at 10mg/day (Nolva) or 25mg/day (Clomid) until the end of the cycle, and then do 2 more weeks of PCT, the first at twice the dose (20 or 50) and the second at the same dose you did on-cycle (10 or 25). It is important to taper down the dose to avoid an estrogen rebound after you stop using the SERM.



*Where to buy stuff*

Buy the basic OTC supplements such as fish oil, krill oil, niacin, melatonin and DIM on Amazon. Arimistane can be bought at purerawz.co

Get your SERMs at aipctshop.com or purerawz.co or brainlabz.ru.

Get your SARMs at purerawz.co or chemyo.com or brainlabz.ru.



I will be updating and improving the content and the formatting of this post over the next few days, for now I just want to post it to start getting feedback as soon as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Nov 13, 2019)

First


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 13, 2019)

I bought SARMs but the bottle said "not for human consumption" so I threw it out


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 13, 2019)

didnt read


CupOfCoffee said:


> I bought SARMs but the bottle said "not for human consumption" so I threw it out


thats how they get it through customs retard


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 13, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I bought SARMs but the bottle said "not for human consumption" so I threw it out


lmao


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 13, 2019)

ascendedgeek said:


> Unfortunately, Nolvadex lowers IGF-1, meaning that your gains will be slightly hindered if you decide to run it on-cycle.


MK677 crew checking in


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 13, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> MK677 crew checking in


Yep, MK677 can be used to counter that side effect.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 13, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I bought SARMs but the bottle said "not for human consumption" so I threw it out


Over for high inhibitioncels


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 13, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Oher for high inhibitioncels


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Nov 13, 2019)

Why not just use good ole roids tho lmaoooooo


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 13, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> View attachment 163520


This is the looksmaxing forum


----------



## AyWiz (Nov 13, 2019)

good quality thread and perfect timing for me, make one for mk677 etc


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 14, 2019)

I just checked out purerawz and apparently lgd costs $60 for 1600mg. At max dose of 10mg/day that’s 160 days. Enough for 2-3 cycles. How is it that cheap?

@ZyzzReincarnate where do you get your stuff and how much do you pay?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 14, 2019)

Good thread cunt


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 14, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> Good thread cunt


You typing brah?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 14, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> You typing brah?


?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 14, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I just checked out purerawz and apparently lgd costs $60 for 1600mg. At max dose of 10mg/day that’s 160 days. Enough for 2-3 cycles. How is it that cheap?
> 
> @ZyzzReincarnate where do you get your stuff and how much do you pay?


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 14, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I just checked out purerawz and apparently lgd costs $60 for 1600mg. At max dose of 10mg/day that’s 160 days. Enough for 2-3 cycles. How is it that cheap?
> 
> @ZyzzReincarnate where do you get your stuff and how much do you pay?


The idea that SARMs are expensive is dumb. And LGD is probably the cheapest SARM out there.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 14, 2019)

@OOGABOOGA 
i didnt get ur tag, i buy from purerawz or narrowslabs, i use discount codes

purerawz: spartan or viking work
narrowslabs: russo25 or dc25 work


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 14, 2019)

ascendedgeek said:


> The idea that SARMs are expensive is dumb. And LGD is probably the cheapest SARM out there.





ZyzzReincarnate said:


> @OOGABOOGA
> i didnt get ur tag, i buy from purerawz or narrowslabs, i use discount codes
> 
> purerawz: spartan or viking work
> narrowslabs: russo25 or dc25 work


That’s crazy, time to get biggah my niggah 

Gonna do osta/cardarine for 8 weeks now to cut, then lgd for 8 weeks to bulk in the spring, and have the other half of all three together over the summer. Would the mix of osta/lgd cancel water retention?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 14, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> That’s crazy, time to get biggah my niggah
> 
> Gonna do osta/cardarine for 8 weeks now to cut, then lgd for 8 weeks to bulk in the spring, and have the other half of all three together over the summer. Would the mix of osta/lgd cancel water retention?


dont mix osta/lgd its just gonna suppress u more and not do much more since theyll compete for receptors


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 14, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> dont mix osta/lgd its just gonna suppress u more and not do much more since theyll compete for receptors


Good save brah thanks. What’s the best summer/beach sarm stack in your opinion?

Maybe I’ll go with osta/carda again on a higher dose and give the extra lgd to my brother


----------



## Rift (Nov 14, 2019)

What if you have the unfortunate genes of balding? Is it even worth the risk of cycling for lean muscle gain at that point?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 14, 2019)

Well that’s why I’m looking into sarms and not trenbologna. Idk if you saw my vyvanse thread but to sum it up I just got prescribed it and immediately went from maintaining at 3000 calories per day to eating like 1000-1500. I don’t want to be a twink or skinny fat when I’m done, so the main motivation for me is preventing muscle wasting. If I start losing hair on a low dose of sarms then I’ll stop taking em but I think that’s unlikely.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 14, 2019)

why not roids?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 14, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> why not roids?





WannaBeA6 said:


> why not roids?


WANNABE6INCHESWITHMYCOCKDEEPINTHEBITCHINYOURAVATAR


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 15, 2019)

Rift678 said:


> What if you have the unfortunate genes of balding? Is it even worth the risk of cycling for lean muscle gain at that point?


Stay away from RAD-140 and you should be fine.


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 15, 2019)

Best beach stack would be Osta+Cardarine or S4+Cardarine, RAD-140+Cardarine would also be a good option but I wouldn't recommend it if you are new to SARMs

@OOGABOOGA


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks dude


WannaBeA6 said:


> why not roids?


You roiding? I might eventually but heard that fucked up hormones can interfere with surgeries, and I’m probably prone to hair loss so I want to ease into peds. Test/var or test/primo sound dreamy tho ngl


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 15, 2019)

ascendedgeek said:


> *-Ligandrol (LGD-4033)*





ascendedgeek said:


> The standard dose should be 5mg/day. People report good results with 2.5mg/day, with 10mg/day being the upper acceptable dose.


That seems pretty low.
I'm planning on taking it 1st of January running it for 12 weeks, first 6 weeks I wanna do 10 mg or 15 mg daily then next 6 weeks 15 or 20 mg daily.
I've heard this from bodybuilder Greg Doucette btw, he said you should bump the dose after half the cycle so your body doesn't get used to it.


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 15, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> That seems pretty low.
> I'm planning on taking it 1st of January running it for 12 weeks, first 6 weeks I wanna do 10 mg or 15 mg daily then next 6 weeks 15 or 20 mg daily.
> I've heard this from bodybuilder Greg Doucette btw, he said you should bump the dose after half the cycle so your body doesn't get used to it.


Yeah Greg Doucette advocates for higher doses because he is on TRT. 5mg is enough, today is actually the last day of my 5mg/day 8 week cycle, I went from about 207 to 218 pounds in just under 2 months, which is amazing. Some of it was water, but I don't seem to have gained any fat. I look great and I am ready to leanmaxx now.

At those doses, for 12 weeks, you will experience a lot of side effects if you are not running a testosterone base or a SERM to keep T elevated.


----------



## je3oe (Nov 15, 2019)

high ai kjoe thret


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 6, 2020)

legit thread tbh.


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 6, 2020)

I still remember the old days when 90% of posts where about MK-677 and most users using it trying to grow taller.


----------



## .👽. (May 23, 2021)

ascendedgeek said:


> *Preface: *
> 
> I have been using SARMs on and off for 6 months. They have not been revolutionary for my physique because I was already very big naturally, but they have allowed me to bring up my lagging body parts as well as maintaining muscle on a cut and becoming stronger. I started researching SARMs 6 months before first using them, so I have been studying them for about 1 year. I have spoken to hundreds of users online and I have accumulated a lot of knowledge on how to use them properly and safely.
> 
> ...


good guide.

botb worthy imo, better than the other guide


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 10, 2022)

ascendedgeek said:


> *Preface: *
> 
> I have been using SARMs on and off for 6 months. They have not been revolutionary for my physique because I was already very big naturally, but they have allowed me to bring up my lagging body parts as well as maintaining muscle on a cut and becoming stronger. I started researching SARMs 6 months before first using them, so I have been studying them for about 1 year. I have spoken to hundreds of users online and I have accumulated a lot of knowledge on how to use them properly and safely.
> 
> ...


what do you think about swisspharmaceuticals?


----------



## JackHanma (Mar 10, 2022)

LGD is quite nice, made permanent gains off one cycle.

My advice, 15mg of LGD 4033 and 20mg of mk677 per day for 8 weeks, hit the gym like a maniac, bust a fat nut on every lift, deal with the water balloon look for 8 weeks and then keep running the mk677 for 4 weeks after you stop LGD, then drop everything and keep training.


----------



## Adonisss (Mar 13, 2022)

JackHanma said:


> LGD is quite nice, made permanent gains off one cycle.
> 
> My advice, 15mg of LGD 4033 and 20mg of mk677 per day for 8 weeks, hit the gym like a maniac, bust a fat nut on every lift, deal with the water balloon look for 8 weeks and then keep running the mk677 for 4 weeks after you stop LGD, then drop everything and keep training.


u did it?
experienced any side effects like axis supression?


----------



## JackHanma (Mar 13, 2022)

Adonisss said:


> u did it?
> experienced any side effects like axis supression?


Yeah but bounced back completely natty

One thing I’ll say is mk677 sides are underplayed, it can cause anxiety and gyno

Megadose B6 and don’t run it for too long


----------



## Adonisss (Mar 13, 2022)

JackHanma said:


> Yeah but bounced back completely natty
> 
> One thing I’ll say is mk677 sides are underplayed, it can cause anxiety and gyno
> 
> Megadose B6 and don’t run it for too long


mirin, pm physique if u want


----------



## JackHanma (Mar 13, 2022)

Adonisss said:


> mirin, pm physique if u want


----------



## eren1 (Oct 2, 2022)

@AscendingHero what are your thoughts on sarms for pubertymaxxing? YK11 can technicially increase clavicle length and frame dimorphism, by some weird ossification calcium scientific bullshit. Plus no PCT, which is ideal for pubertymaxxers

ideally i would take ostarine, anavar, hgh and mk677, pray to gandy not to die of insulin resistance and make my already wide frame even better


----------

